# Pretty pretty pretty adult lace top



## sacol (Nov 25, 2012)

http://media.knittingfever.com/kfi/catalog/pattern/pdf/110812/39_White_lace_top2.pdf


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is a download... not a link


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Very pretty, but still the same problem (that I could solve if I wanted to) for me. My waist is about 3 - 4 inches below the model's waist line. Adjustments have plagued me my whole life, knitting, sewing, and shopping.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> This is a download... not a link


If you scroll down, there are two more pages to this link and there is a pattern there....


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty top,thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JanetofAus (May 29, 2011)

That is truly beautiful, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very pretty...thank you!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link, very pretty indeed. I would make it longer, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Sew Biz Girl, your items are lovely and your fabrics are gorgeous.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Very pretty, indeed--thanks for sharing.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

This is beautiful. The instructions/pattern shows up very faint on my computer screen. When I printed it off, it is so faint I can't read it. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Mitzi: I have same problem. Trying to find it on the site, but no luck so far. If someone else finds another link to the pattern that is more clear than this link, please post it.

thanks


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

vayankee said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > This is a download... not a link
> ...


vayankee, I think Sewbizgirl is complaining because this pattern is posted in "Links and Resources" and not in "User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials. You were gracious enough to share this pretty top with us on KP. Thank you!  :-D :thumbup:


----------

